# Plant IDs please.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I got these plant from Ghazanfar ghori who got most from GWAPA members, Amanda, Doug, Aaron. 
1)









2)The ludwigia?? on top center.









3)Got it as Rotala marcrandra "green".









4)It's hygro. I forgot if its araguay or bold, as I got both.









Here is attached pics in case you cant see the links. The last one I got as Ludwigia red, but it doesnt look like the ludwigia red I have


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Linking to Facebook for pics is usually a bad way to do it. Many people will get broken links because they either don't have access to the pic or their employer's firewall simply blocks it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. _Ammania mauritiana_
2. ??? Difficult pic
3. probably the macrandra green, yes
4. _Hygrophila_ sp. 'Araguaia'


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Attached pics. Hope everyone can see them now.


----------

